# I wear bright colors so I don't get lost



## Zee (Feb 21, 2008)

It's funny because it's true... 

That's all.


----------



## Cool_As_Cakes (Sep 23, 2009)

ha! at least you have a honest reason. I think sometimes on the hill that a massive battle has broken out between a radical sect of rogue clowns and an army of vicious mutated hi-liters.......


----------



## Zee (Feb 21, 2008)

My buddies who are skiers and occasionally take off while I'm strapping in would lose me in the trees all the time...

I used to wear Camo pants with a Dark Blue jacket

Now I wear this...


















I no longer get lost.

I still wear the dull stuff in the local park. :laugh:


----------



## Thadwood (Dec 13, 2008)

I'm wouldn't say I'm down with Burton, but who can pass up neon pink/blue stripes? I certainly can't. :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2009)

Its actually true. Plus people recognise you if your in brighter/destinct colours, so its easier to find/harder to lose friends. A people youve only ridden with a couple times get to know you by what outerwear your riding in. Atleast this is true in NZ where the fluro/superbright craze hasnt really taken off.


----------



## Ruskiski (Sep 18, 2009)

I know it's saying LOOK AT ME!!! MEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!
but I like it.


----------



## Glade Ripper (Nov 12, 2008)

Not my style but I've always liked that DC jacket; the trail map print is different. :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2009)

I wear bright colors for the same exact reason except im usually the one out in front getting lost. Picked this up this summer for $75


----------



## bubbachubba340 (Feb 10, 2009)

Is that Bond Outerwear?


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

^ looks like a quik silver to me. i actually just got a new bond jacket, pretty nice. got the national in "radiance" colorway


----------



## snoeboarder (Sep 19, 2008)

werd that trail map joint is sweet


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2009)

Yeah its the Quiksilver rock city jacket


----------



## Zee (Feb 21, 2008)

Trailmap :thumbsup:

I've always worn subdued colors, not much for brighter colors.

When I showed my brother his comment was "You have to be good to wear that ... everyone will notice you". So true.


----------



## Ruskiski (Sep 18, 2009)

"Everyone will notice you"

Yeah definitely, that's why I'm gonna rock it once I get better haha.


----------



## Noodle (Mar 10, 2009)

I wear neon turquoise pants with a white jacket, not too bad.

I would love to see someone in all white lie down face first though


----------



## Ruskiski (Sep 18, 2009)

My ex bought all white pants and jacket as her first set and one time she faceplanted and the only way I could see her was by the board. I think wearing all white is dangerous because people might crash into you if they're not paying attention, are partly blind or wearing dark goggles, like myself. 

Gotta be careful because bright/solid colors get dirty from ski lifts and other elements and washing them really wears down the waterproofing.


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2009)

*I wear Bright Clothes too!!!*

So I dont get lost in the snow .... I usually wear my kitty hats I make and always have the guys purring..........


----------



## Thadwood (Dec 13, 2008)

MissSnowBunny said:


> So I dont get lost in the snow .... I usually wear my kitty hats I make and always have the guys purring..........


Props for making your own hats, but that's probably the most embarrassing thing I've ever read in my life.


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2009)

*Really?*

Why is that? They just do. The hats make people make animal sounds I dont know why..... I think its funny. Plus I usally wear all pink or baby blue....


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

I wear bright orange because I crave attention. :dunno:


----------



## Thadwood (Dec 13, 2008)

Flick Montana said:


> I wear bright orange because I crave attention. :dunno:


I wear neon pink and blue stripes so people think I'm better than I am. :thumbsup:


----------



## G2309 (Oct 22, 2009)

Don't wear white it always makes the bleeding look worse than it is.

Bright colours are better for holiday snaps and videos, helping you stand out.


----------



## Miles_K (Nov 21, 2009)

Ruskiski said:


> I know it's saying LOOK AT ME!!! MEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!
> but I like it.


Haha my brother just bought that jacket for 70ish dollars.

But yeah it's so much easier to find someone if they are wearing bright clothes.
That's why I rock a lime green analog jacket.


----------



## jiggley wiggley (Nov 26, 2009)

I wear this, i picked it up at Zumiez last year... i find it quite confusing to stare at.










I've always wanted to get an all white snow suit though... i really dont know why, i just think it looks pretty cool.


----------



## jiggley wiggley (Nov 26, 2009)

idk if that picture worked or not so here's a link if you really care lol...
Empyre Approach Black Plaid Snow Jacket : PDP


----------



## Miles_K (Nov 21, 2009)

jiggley wiggley said:


> idk if that picture worked or not so here's a link if you really care lol...
> Empyre Approach Black Plaid Snow Jacket : PDP


Hey, does Empyre make quality stuff?
I was looking at some of their stuff and yeah...


----------



## jiggley wiggley (Nov 26, 2009)

Miles_K said:


> Hey, does Empyre make quality stuff?
> I was looking at some of their stuff and yeah...


yeah i would say so... i havn;t gotten that much of a chance to test the wear and tear yet since i got it half-way through he season last year, but overall it seem pretty good. It's pretty lightweight, but keeps you warm. It also has quite a bit of pockets.


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2010)

you guys know where i can get those lime neon green pants or highlight neon yellow, idk which one it is but its badass, thanks!


----------

